# Modifying Game Saves (ORIGINAL XBOX)



## Scissorman (Nov 13, 2016)

I know this isn't an Xbox 360 related question, but seeing as there is no place here to talk about the original Xbox, this is the only place I saw. If I'm not allowed to post about it here, an admin is free to delete this.

Anyway, main point. I recently softmodded my Xbox. UnleashX. Really stylish, like it, etc. So I tried to download a save for Fatal Frame. I did, backed up my original save, but somewhere along the line, I messed up and accidentally replaced my backup with the modded game save. Modded game save shows up on the load screen perfectly, but the game says it can't load it. I made and saved another game, same spot, different difficulty, and it had no problems loading it. 

What am I missing? I have to be missing something here if it looks exactly the same as a normal save filewise both on my PC and Xbox, yet won't load.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 14, 2016)

There is, it's here.

Are you sure it's from the same region?


----------



## Scissorman (Nov 15, 2016)

Oh, oops. I hope there's a way to move it there. XD

I'll repost it there. Thanks for the link!

Anyway, yeah, it's the same region. I made sure first thing.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 16, 2016)

Don't repost it, Mods will move this.

Correct version of the game?


----------



## Scissorman (Nov 17, 2016)

Yep, it's from the correct version too. There literally seems to be no difference in saves other than the fact the downloaded one won't work.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 20, 2016)

Either the game save is corrupted or you've not copied over everything from the save/ not everything is included in the game.


----------



## Scissorman (Nov 22, 2016)

Ah. Oh well. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 22, 2016)

No prob~


----------

